# Lux... can you PLEASE!



## kid-surf (Mar 22, 2009)

Get an new picture. You look so god-damn sad. :D

How about one where you look kinda mad, or maybe something with a half-smile, or...?  

Every time I see your pic I think, "Man, he looks troubled about something"


----------



## lux (Mar 23, 2009)

hahaaa Kid :lol: ,

yeah, i look pretty angry on that picture. Problem is that i mostly hate pictures, so i tend to have a bad espression. I drive crazy all photographers that try to have a shot at me. :mrgreen: 

I'm afraid i dont have one decent picture...but i cannot have your appeal falling short, so here it is...I will use this one for a while, but...mind you...that photo willl be back!!!

Economy...uhm... (o)


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 23, 2009)

Old Lux






Took Lux to a Hollywood plastic surgeon, a botox party, and gave him some Prozac. Now he's a perfectly plastic Hollywood person. Happy Jay? 

Everyone, welcome the new Lux!


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice! :lol: I wold say that peanut looks very happy! Yes, be careful around the paparazzi, absolutely!


Oops, I guess Kays makes a good point. So...............how soon can we get the other pic back? :lol:


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 23, 2009)

synergy543 @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Old Lux
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh. just saw that. Yes, now he looks just like my shrink....VERY Hollywood indeed!!! I admit it, I'm happy now.

It's hard to tell from that angle...did you give him a butt lift? Tell'n you, the ladies love it!


----------



## lux (Mar 23, 2009)

bought!


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ahh! Now look what I've done. >8o 

Hey Luca, I kinda like the old lux better really. He looks more serious and pensive, as if he were going to compose some really great music. 

This new guy, with that toupe, I dunno....


----------



## lux (Mar 23, 2009)

well, you realize a wish, i found that highschool photo creator website too late when it was closed, i always wanted some nerd version of me. Wait. I'm already a nerd version of me. Whatever.


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 23, 2009)

Lux upgrade 2.0 o/~


----------



## lux (Mar 23, 2009)

may i ask to place a couple of glass lenses? that would make my day...


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 23, 2009)

Oops.... I just deleted the PS file....

OK, here's a rework on the jpg...a bit degraded but nerdy enough possibly?

Sad Lux





New Lux





:D :D :D


----------



## lux (Mar 23, 2009)

love ya!!


----------



## Hal (Mar 23, 2009)

old LUX looks 38 in the economic problems time
the new one looks 19 years old and has all the futur in fromt of him


----------



## lux (Mar 23, 2009)

Hal @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> old LUX looks 38 in the economic problems time
> the new one looks 19 years old and has all the futur in fromt of him



bingo! Greg made it.


----------



## lux (Mar 23, 2009)

not sure though that a nineteenth looks exactly that way....anyway....


----------



## IvanP (Mar 23, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA

Excellent!!!


----------



## IvanP (Mar 23, 2009)

Alex W @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Now he looks like the sort of trenchcoat weirdo you'd see standing behind the fence at a schoolgirl volleyball practice, with both hands fumbling in his pockets



why? is he looking for something in his pockets? or is it just too cold outside?


----------



## lux (Mar 23, 2009)

Alex W @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Now he looks like the sort of trenchcoat weirdo you'd see standing behind the fence at a schoolgirl volleyball practice, with both hands fumbling in his pockets



haha, missed that... :lol:


----------



## lux (Mar 25, 2009)

germancomponist @ Wed Mar 25 said:


> Oops... . :mrgreen: o/~ o-[][]-o
> 
> [



uh oh, it looks i'm serious again... >8o :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex W (May 13, 2009)

I resurrected this thread because it seems old mate Lux has gotten angry again...

This time, I have to say Lux... you're starting to look scary. Like someone just inappropriately groped your daughter and you're about to go into a blood frenzy.


----------



## lux (May 13, 2009)

yeah, i'm at the door mate, do you hear that knock knock? :evil:


----------



## IvanP (May 13, 2009)

Maybe he just listened to Wagner 


:twisted: 


Sorry...couldn't resist


----------



## lux (May 13, 2009)

i listened to Wagner while playing (and bashing) Zimmer with Kirk Hunter string libs, being conscious that i do not sound like Jazz at all and playing orchestral with samples is a travesty, while we cannot blame people because they like simple writing because how true is that movie music is due to help the visuals not to hurt them with elitist gymnics.

and I'm angry now. :mrgreen: 

~o)


----------



## Ed (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lux (May 13, 2009)

oh well, this is bloody  it would suit some romero movie.

Ok ok i think i'll take a pause from facial avatars for a while...back soon with something different.


----------



## Ed (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lux (May 13, 2009)

now THIS is scary...


----------



## Niah (May 13, 2009)

for the love of god people !

do you want a purple falic cartoon character ...

.. or luca's clint eastwood stare?


:?


----------



## Ed (May 13, 2009)




----------

